# Sub Opportunities S.E. PA & Jersey



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

It's getting to be that time of the year again, I hope everyone's enjoying the their summer.

HPK Property Maintenance, Inc. Is looking for the following:

Owner Operators: (sub Contractors) We Offer Top Pay and set local routes, we supply the de-icing materials.

Plow Truck Drivers: We're hiring drivers for our plow & salt trucks. Top Dollar paid for experienced drivers. 

Heavy Equipment: Operators & Owner Operators, bring your machine in for the storm or leave it all season.

Routes available in Philly, Montgomery County, Bucks County, Berks County & Just over the bridges in New Jersey


For more information contact HPK’s office at: 610-275-7980


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

might be a little far from me but ill contact you anyway:waving:


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

KEN
nice to see im not the only one thinking about the up coming season.
for snow fighters looking for work ive worked for HPK the last 6 season 
if you have high standards in your work this is a co. to look in to

JR


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Just bumping back up. We're looking for guys in north and central NJ. You can also sign up at our webite www.4hpk.com


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im hook-up real good for the guy i work for....but i kno some guys looking for work! I will let them kno! They are all out of edison if that works!ussmileyflag


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

TLS check your PM's. Also please have anyone you know go to my site and fill out the sub form in the commerical section. Thanks again...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have no mail in the box. But i will let my friends kno about the website!


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

TLS22, i am also looking for subs in the Middlesex County area if they are interested. I can be reached at 908-968-0840 or via PM. TKs.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we filled out the sub app. thanks ken


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Elite Services;575124 said:


> TLS22, i am also looking for subs in the Middlesex County area if they are interested. I can be reached at 908-968-0840 or via PM. TKs.


Sounds good man....i will let them kno!


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

We're now looking to fill routes in South Jersey and Delaware as well. Just head to our website and complete the form on the commercial side. Thanks


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

It's getting closerpayup... Still looking for guys in Philadelphia, Montgomery & Bucks counties...


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

What size trucks you looking for, I have 2 F-550's, S250 bobcat not working yet.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Moving it up to keep it in play...


----------

